
Ask HN: Best personal website hosting service? - niceperson
There are a couple of options:<p>- Github Pages
 - Static Website on personal domain
 - Wordpress&#x2F;Blogger<p>It&#x27;ll be a text-only static website. Does having your own domain name really matter? Do people take your work more seriously after that? All other options are free, and Github Pages is exactly the same as a static website on a personal domain except it&#x27;s free.<p>I&#x27;m a student, if that&#x27;s relevant.
======
BackwardSpy
Github pages is quite convenient, and I believe you can use a custom domain
with it.

I currently use a droplet hosted on Digitalocean for my website, but it's
definitely more effort to maintain than a Github pages site would be.

~~~
niceperson
neat, thanks for your reply!

